# Letter to request return of passport



## miryferny (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi everybody I reacently applied for EEA2 and now I need to have my passport and marriage certificate back..can anybody please give me an example letter of passport request back?
Thanks a lot


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


miryferny said:


> Hi everybody I reacently applied for EEA2 and now I need to have my passport and marriage certificate back..can anybody please give me an example letter of passport request back?
> Thanks a lot


There isn't such of letter, as the request of a passport is based on the reason(s) of why you urgently need it.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## miryferny (Jan 22, 2013)

Who should send the email in you opinion? EEA1 applicant or non eea? 
Thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi


miryferny said:


> Who should send the email in you opinion? EEA1 applicant or non eea?
> Thanks


I - non EU national- requested my passport due to work commitments on a Thursday afternoon (3:30pm) and received it the next Saturday morning (8:15am)

I detailed the reasons for the request, and provided matching solid evidence as well.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## miryferny (Jan 22, 2013)

I sent a letter on Friday through email without answers then I filled the passport request form and sent it to RODRequests...they replied me back asking to fill everything on the form..since I ddnt put applicants name etc etc....I did it and sent it yesterday ...waiting for another reply hopefully...


----------

